
I learned to code, build a web app and launch it on Product Hunt in 2 months - rishabhd
https://medium.com/@AndreyAzimov/i-learned-to-code-and-build-a-web-app-in-2-months-da8f2932c139#.viphi9e5j
======
phaed
Often, people new to programming get bogged down trying to get everything
right, the project becomes insurmountable and they eventually quit. I like how
he skipped all the unnecessary with his mind on the goal and just launched as
fast as he could. For the next project he could start incorporating some of
the good advice he got to get better at the craft. The final product is quite
impressive at his level of skill.

------
urahara
I love the enthusiasm and drive of the author's approach. Great inspiration
for starters.

